# Cars on Ferries



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I am thinking about buying a car to explore the country. I would like to drive the length of Luzon, then on the Philippine Highway and ferry system to Davao and back through Cebu.

That means that I will need to transport it between islands on ferries. I know that broadly speaking there are two types of RORO trips. Short runs like from Cebu Island across to Dumagette and longer trips like taking a vehicle from Manila to Cebu.

Does anyone have any experience with vehicles on ferries? I would think for short runs it is not much of a problem, you would just drive on stay with your vehicle then drive off at the other end.

How about on the longer runs? Would you get a stateroom or accommodations? How safe will the contents of your vehicle be while on board? Do you drive it on or do you surrender the keys to the crew for the trip?

Any idea of costs for both short and longer trips?


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> I am thinking about buying a car to explore the country. I would like to drive the length of Luzon, then on the Philippine Highway and ferry system to Davao and back through Cebu.
> 
> That means that I will need to transport it between islands on ferries. I know that broadly speaking there are two types of RORO trips. Short runs like from Cebu Island across to Dumagette and longer trips like taking a vehicle from Manila to Cebu.
> 
> ...


What is your starting/end point. What Islands do you want to travel? How many days do you have to complete the trip?

We did a 2 month tour of the southern islands years ago. I bought maps at National Bookstore, planned my route out. Researched for sites to see along the way. Scanned the roads/port overhead using Google Maps Sat View. We found the best, most accurate source for RORO schedules & companies was by calling each Coast Guard Station at the Ports ahead of time. They know all the details because they will issue the Coast Guard pass as part of the procedure. 
Coast Guard Districts
A good source also is YouTube. Search RORO X to X.
I had good experiences using The RORO system.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm retired I have no set itinerary or schedule. I just want to explore and was wondering about costs of the ferries.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> I am thinking about buying a car to explore the country. I would like to drive the length of Luzon, then on the Philippine Highway and ferry system to Davao and back through Cebu.
> 
> That means that I will need to transport it between islands on ferries. I know that broadly speaking there are two types of RORO trips. Short runs like from Cebu Island across to Dumagette and longer trips like taking a vehicle from Manila to Cebu.
> 
> ...


Great post Rick, something I've also thought about over the years in PH. but only to date a sideline, (thought). I have occasionally (rarely) seen posts related to your topic and mostly how to get from A to B within ferry topics on many sites, I appreciate Joes input with great input, resources and experience
Given your reply to Joe simply do as I/we have done, plan your initial destination and how to get there, (yes there is an overall idea/theme but why restrict yourself to a "cruise liner schedule" one or two nights accom and wing it from there, as a free agent the world can be your oyster. Internet and computer/phone/and cash will be the king no matter Asia, USA or Europe etc from my travel experiences as long as you go with what's on offer and do a little research along the way, good luck and looking forward to further replies on your OP, BTW if you ever get up to La union you are always welcome.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Great post Rick, something I've also thought about over the years in PH. but only to date a sideline, (thought). I have occasionally (rarely) seen posts related to your topic and mostly how to get from A to B within ferry topics on many sites, I appreciate Joes input with great input, resources and experience
> Given your reply to Joe simply do as I/we have done, plan your initial destination and how to get there, (yes there is an overall idea/theme but why restrict yourself to a "cruise liner schedule" one or two nights accom and wing it from there, as a free agent the world can be your oyster. Internet and computer/phone/and cash will be the king no matter Asia, USA or Europe etc from my travel experiences as long as you go with what's on offer and do a little research along the way, good luck and looking forward to further replies on your OP, BTW if you ever get up to La union you are always welcome.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.[/QUOTE
> It's also something we would like to try sometime in the future. A tip I heard but I don't know how true, it is cheaper to buy you ferry tickets at the terminal rather than online. Another tip always keep an eye on the weather.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

As some of you may remember, I bought my Ford Ranger Wildtrak in Manila and drove it down to our home in Davao. We took our time and did a lot of sight seeing on route and took 5 days for the trip. Journey was 1,750km in total. We used 2 ferries, each cost approximately P2,000 including 4 passengers. We didn't bother trying to check ferry schedules and book in advance as the driving times are difficult to predict. We jus turned up at the next port, checked ferry availability and booked accordingly. The cars are locked up, you keep the keys, and nobody is allowed near the cars for the duration of the trip. We didn't have staterooms, just public seating with access to food and drinks, TV etc.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

jon1 wrote a series of posts about his drive from Subic to Zamboanga City and back around 2014 or so but I cant find them in the archives.
I remember him saying he needed to have the OR and CR for his truck as the many checkpoints were looking for people who had stolen vehicles in Manila and taking them to the province.
I'll see if I can dig up anything else from him about that trip.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Here's one of the links with jon1's experience taking his truck on ROROs:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/1123849-roro-traveling.html


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

a bit off topic, but we took ship with overnight cabin to leyte and back from manila...it was very nice,,gourmet meals in private dining etc.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Done a bit of ferry travel, no long runs, only Island to Island. Make sure you have all your (and your vehicle) paperwork in order as you will have to show. You will have to pay the Terminal Fee at each departure port but when you drive off, you can just drive directly out to the street at each arrival port. When you are coming aboard, you will be directed exactly here to park. They will chock the wheels so no vehicle movement while under way. You lock your vehicle and go up to a seating/lounge area for the trip where snacks & drinks are available to purchase. Shortly before docking, all the drivers will go to their vehicles and as soon as the ramp is dropped, everybody drives off the ship onto the dock and away you go.

Fred


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

hogrider said:


> As some of you may remember, I bought my Ford Ranger Wildtrak in Manila and drove it down to our home in Davao. We took our time and did a lot of sight seeing on route and took 5 days for the trip. Journey was 1,750km in total. We used 2 ferries, each cost approximately P2,000 including 4 passengers. ....


I am starting to lean towards that sort of trip, no long ferry rides, just the shorter island to island rides with longer drives in between. Just show up in the general area, ask around about departure times then chill until boat time.

It looks like Manila to Cebu would be drive to just south of Legapazi City, then a ferry to Masbate Island, across the island then another ferry to Bogo Cty, just north of Cebu City. An alternative route would be the ferry to Samar the bridge onto Leyte then there should be a ferry across to Cebu somewhere.

Once took the passabger ferry from Bacolod City to Manila, no vehicle. We had a stateroom, just for us, it was overnight and three meals were included. IIRC about 6k p for the two of us. One person in a stateroom would have been 5500 p.

Cost was a little less than airfare. It would have been a considerable saving compared to flight plus one room night and 3 meals for two.

It was an enjoyable experience. Embarkation and disembarkation was a cluster on par with the NAIA, without the air conditioning but otherwise a nice boat ride.


It will be into the New Year before I am ready to do this. Perhaps we can get together and do it in a convoy?


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> I am starting to lean towards that sort of trip, no long ferry rides, just the shorter island to island rides with longer drives in between. Just show up in the general area, ask around about departure times then chill until boat time.
> 
> It looks like Manila to Cebu would be drive to just south of Legapazi City, then a ferry to Masbate Island, across the island then another ferry to Bogo Cty, just north of Cebu City. An alternative route would be the ferry to Samar the bridge onto Leyte then there should be a ferry across to Cebu somewhere.
> 
> ...


It's pretty straightforward and nothing to be overly concerned about. My only advice would be to try to avoid driving at night. Generally I like night driving, but on our trip a lot of the roads are in poor condition and lots of ongoing road works with the usual diversions etc, making it tiresome at night especially if its raining hard.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Good info here! My BIL is trying to get us to join him on a driving / ferry trip from here in Central Luzon to Boracay. I don't think I want to do it because the schedule it too tight, during the October school break. I don't see the point of taking 2 days to get there, 2 days there, and 2 days to come back.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Yeah. My girl often gets invited along with her friends from college to spend a weekend driving somewhere for 18 hours, stay there for 12 hours and then drive 18 hours back home. (a slight exaggeration, but not too much)

I always get invited along, but the only time I go is if I also take a few extra days and stay on after her friends have returned home already.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

hogrider said:


> It's pretty straightforward and nothing to be overly concerned about. My only advice would be to try to avoid driving at night. Generally I like night driving, but on our trip a lot of the roads are in poor condition and lots of ongoing road works with the usual diversions etc, making it tiresome at night especially if its raining hard.


I only tried driving at night here once. I was in San Fernando La Union and wanted to be sure to get back to Manila in good time so I left about 5 am.

On an open two lane each direction road, with no traffic at all and many signs telling tricycle drivers to stay in the outer lane, I was doing about 70 kph on the inner lane.

Just about rear ended a trike. No lights or reflectors, going about 20 kph on the inner lane, long straight stretch so he could see me coming for several minutes before I caught up to him but he never moved over, or made any indication that he was in the path of a vehicle traveling much faster than him.

He never moved after I passed him, he stayed in the wrong lane until I was out of sight.

Had I hit him, I am sure that it would have been the rich foreigner's fault because the poor trike driver had no way to pay for the damages.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Manitoba said:


> I only tried driving at night here once. I was in San Fernando La Union and wanted to be sure to get back to Manila in good time so I left about 5 am.
> 
> On an open two lane each direction road, with no traffic at all and many signs telling tricycle drivers to stay in the outer lane, I was doing about 70 kph on the inner lane.
> 
> ...


Seems to be the norm here. The slow ones are in what we consider the high speed lane and to pass on the right. I have learned to never expect them to do anything we would consider the right thing to do. 

Seems as if they do not know any 'rules of the road' as most cannot pass a driving written or driving test and have a license only because they have a "fixer" obtain it for them. There was an article a couple years ago that stated the majority of randomly selected jeepney drivers throughout the country failed a written test they were administered.

Fred


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> I only tried driving at night here once. I was in San Fernando La Union and wanted to be sure to get back to Manila in good time so I left about 5 am.
> 
> On an open two lane each direction road, with no traffic at all and many signs telling tricycle drivers to stay in the outer lane, I was doing about 70 kph on the inner lane.
> 
> ...


Yes that's definitely one of the reasons to avoid driving at night. Add into that scenario, heavy rain and you're reflexes being a bit slow as a result of long driving. There were a couple of occasions on my trip that I couldn't avoid driving after dark, definitely not to be recommended.


----------

